# Klein Adroit in Ebay



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

92 or 93 Adroit frameset on Ebay going for $3500+.......is this for real? Unique paint scheme but seriously?:eekster:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, with your helpful alert, I'm sure you just added to the bidding!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd say its for real.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It is all your imagination. I bet in your mind it is some really off the wall paint job--Like Klein ever did those!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

KDXdog said:


> Well, with your helpful alert, I'm sure you just added to the bidding!


Had I not seen this thread, I would have missed it!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

so cheap! I'll get right on it!


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Does the Mardi Gras Adroit come up for sale very often?


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> It is all your imagination. I bet in your mind it is some really off the wall paint job--Like Klein ever did those!


I rarely check EBAY these days but did search for Klein bikes to see what was out there. I have nothing to do with the $3500 Adroit but I am amazed at the $$. I have owned 3 Kleins and raced them back in the late 80's, great climbing bikes and very quick on the singletrack.The only one I kept is a Top Gun with an off the wall black and aqua paint job! I could not stomach the Pearl White paint with the red and blue "Top Gun" patriotic decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

it's a pity the mission control is stripped, otherwise we'd be at like $20K


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Beast Of The East said:


> Does the Mardi Gras Adroit come up for sale very often?


Take a wild guess.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't understand why these 'rare' paint jobs are still so sought after when there is a guy in the UK who can reproduce all of them near perfectly. I guess it's only real once, but if it's just going to hang on the wall (note I didn't say on the wall in Germany), then who cares.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> I don't understand why these 'rare' paint jobs are still so sought after when there is a guy in the UK who can reproduce all of them near perfectly.*I guess it's only real once*, but if it's just going to hang on the wall (note I didn't say on the wall in Germany), then who cares.


you just answered your own question

you didn't need the unnecessary quotes around rare. a copy is a copy


----------



## giantbk (May 7, 2010)

No longer a blue collar classic, mines a mardi gras too! cha ching


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I always thought the Mardi Gras was pretty cool looking, but when it comes to rare Klein paint jobs the Rain Forest paint scheme gets my vote. It is too bad about the mission control stem\bar not being correct.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

hollister said:


> you just answered your own question
> 
> you didn't need the unnecessary quotes around rare. a copy is a copy


I would agree with this (to some extent) with something like a Storm or Nightstorm or that groovy glow-in-the-dark skeleton they offered for a while, but with a random sponge pattern like Mardi Gras (or Rain Forest) surely new paint could be considered restoration, not impersonation. Heck, the guy is even doing debossed logos now. We see planty of bikes on here with new paint that differs from the original and no-one shouts fake - Bushpig's Potts XCR springs to mind - original paint was not to his taste so he repainted/redecalled. Klein used to offer factory repaints in any scheme you desired, you might start of with a plain black Attitude and choose to go Gator or Linear fade, I 've even seen a Mauntain Klein with an early 1990s factory repaint - as such should the paint on these bikes really be justification for the silly prices people are paying?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

$4300 :crazy:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Personally, I don't care for mardi gras and am indifferent to (night)storm. If you gave me a glow in the dark skeleton, I would cry out, "Hideous!" It doesn't matter whether it is a random sponge pattern or not, it's an original paint job on a relatively rare frame and that is that.









See this thing? What do you think it goes for and what is it? Red. How much of the race track do you think it sees? About as much dirt as the Adroit will. But....

When we see a repainted bike (oh, such as a Team Moosepoop Special (and many will cry out "Hideous!")), we don't shout out "Fake!" We shout out, "Repaint" Repaint is not a bad word, but it is not original. Period.

I don't care if the guy in England is doing debossed logos. It's nothing special. Go to Cycle Art or any of a dozen other places and they will do you a Klein repaint with debossed logos. and you know what what we will say? "Repaint."

It doesn't matter matter if Klein would repaint your bike. A Mountain Klein with early 90's paint is...a repaint, it is not original although it would be worth more if Klein painted it than some guy in England. I have a 93 Klein with a 97 or 98 repaint from Klein and I can assure you, I didn't buy it for what an Attitude with an original paint job would cost.

By what I perceive your line of thinking is, a kit car of the Ferrari would be just as pricey as the original and it would handle better a whole lot better but you know what? It is not the original and sells for a low price.

Hollister said it right and it many fewer words than I: A copy is a copy.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Frankly mechagouki, there are just some bikes out there that financially do well or not well for some sort of intangible reason. Klein lovers will pay a ton for certain sought after ones. Bridgestone XO-1s go for way more than you'd think they are worth. It also works inversely. Landsharks often don't sell for what you'd think a nice fillet brazed frame should.

Does anybody have the glow in the dark skeleton Klein? I'd like to see it.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Does anybody have the glow in the dark skeleton Klein? I'd like to see it.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86354&highlight=


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> See this thing? What do you think it goes for and what is it?






?


----------



## regulator3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Klein*

I will sell you mine for $2500


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Bah---what a rip off! It doesn't even have a wheel's worth of spokes!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

$4300.00 for a ugly harsh riding rig.........ok


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> ugly harsh riding rig


I doubt that bike will ever be ridden.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> Hollister said it right and it many fewer words than I: A copy is a copy.


So a repainted Klein isn't a real Klein?

Obviously it's a touchy subject for you seeing as how you trashed a perfectly good KLEIN paint job.... 

The Ferrari needs some new paint and a jar of Mothers.



> Frankly mechagouki, there are just some bikes out there that financially do well or not well for some sort of intangible reason. Klein lovers will pay a ton for certain sought after ones. Bridgestone XO-1s go for way more than you'd think they are worth. It also works inversely. Landsharks often don't sell for what you'd think a nice fillet brazed frame should.


Out of the three, I'd take the Landshark.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> So a repainted Klein isn't a real Klein?
> .


somehow I just knew you were asking a different version of "why single speed?"


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

hollister said:


> somehow I just knew you were asking a different version of "why single speed?"


I'm just being a contrary ***** really, I just don't understand the garage queen thing though, for me bikes are meant to be ridden.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> I just don't understand the garage queen thing though


that puts it all in perspective


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> I'm just being a contrary ***** really, I just don't understand the garage queen thing though, for me bikes are meant to be ridden.


that's the thing about collectors... they collect items and don't usually use them for their original purpose.

whereas i don't necessarily find beauty in a klein, i could easily see a sort of artistry in a classic 50's italian track bike...

basically, it comes down to the fact that this klein has become more than just a bike.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll go up to 5 used Power Bar wrappers for the Ferrari, that thing's HOT!

Kleins just bore me......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I'll go up to 5 used Power Bar wrappers for the Ferrari, that thing's HOT!
> 
> Kleins just bore me......


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

that thing leaves me speechless


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

colker1 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> that thing leaves me speechless


the car also leaves me speechless...the Klein make me throw up in my mouth (and I usually like Kleins)


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

How much will the Gator Adroit sell for tonight?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

billions and billions of dollars


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

There's always gonna be some dope who buys that Ferrari paint's it black and slaps a big green "MONSTER" sticker on it...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> There's always gonna be some dope who buys that Ferrari paint's it black and slaps a big green "MONSTER" sticker on it...












Shined the tires too.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> Shined the tires too.


Dude, sweet upgrade!


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

1992 Klein Adroit XTR, Gator, 17" Frame
Item condition:	Used
Ended:	Jan 25, 201114:57:49 PST
Winning bid:	
US $3,063.33


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Monster decals are a nice touch.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4244wt_1138

This makes the Klein deal look good! One- tenth the cost, just for a stem. 
CC collectors are just as crazy.


----------

